
Hacking the planet: The only climate solution left? - habs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126973.600-hacking-the-planet-the-only-climate-solution-left.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=tech
======
vladimir
The nature was forming for millions of years, and I don't think humans are
smart enough to hack it, sometimes we are not able to hack computers that we
have invented. This climate change is because of attempts to hack the planet.
I am not against the progress, but when we interfere in the nature, we should
think more than twice.

